# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Painting Jarrah

## rippears

G'day to all downunder.  I am an Engish cabinet maker from Shropshire in  the UK. I have just joined this Forum and specifically would like to know whether Jarrah takes a paint finish well.  Well-seasoned Jarrah is readily available here in the form of old railway sleepers and is used extensively for decking and by landscape gardeners etc.  However seeing as it is such terrific stuff and cheaper than rubbish softwood (a 4 CF sleeper is c£30) I would like to use it to make some windows for my girlfriend's house. 
I worry however that it may not take a paint finish well.  I appreciate that Jarrah does not need to be painted but these windows need to be painted to match the other existing windows. 
Can I paint them and if so what paint should I use?

----------


## Rob30

Hi, 
About 20 years ago I used jarrah for the plinth of a picket fence across the front of my property.  I haven't painted it again and it is looking shabby, but it certainly hasn't failed in any way.  It was painted with a high quality oil based paint. 
Cheers from Oz, Rob

----------

